# Ph.D. student problems (read it and laugh... or weep)



## azimuthios (Dec 6, 2014)

Been there! Done that! And the problem is that the combination of freelance translation and academia looks exactly the same... :twit:

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jessicamisener/25-deeply-painful-phd-student-problems-besides-your-thesis


----------

